# CPC-A seeking entry level position, also interested in remote coding positions



## Mvelez732 (Jan 7, 2015)

Merari Velez
Toms River, NJ
(732) 270-9106
(732) 330-5677
mvelez732@verizon.net

SUMMARY
I am seeking an entry level position within a professional environment that can utilize my skills.

CERTIFICATION
?	Certified Professional Coder (CPC through AAPC)
?	Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS through NHA) 
?	Certified Electronic Health Records Specialist (CEHRS through NHA) 
?	Certified Medical Administrative Assistant (CMAA through NHA) 

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
PERFORMANCE ORTHOPEDICS, TOMS RIVER, NJ			Feb. 2013-June 2013
Medical Records (Part-time position)
Answered phone, scheduled appointments, assisted patients with disability and workers compensation forms, provided attorneys with patient records, scanned medical records, translated for Spanish speaking patients, pre-certified X-ray and MRI imaging services with health insurance companies for patients.

CARDIOLOGY ASSOCIATES, BRICK, NJ			Sept. 2012-March 2013
Night/Weekend Scanner (Temporary Position)
Duties include scanning patient medical charts into electronic medical records and assigning
scanned documents to proper folders in ?Chart Medical?  computer program.

CROSSROADS REALTY, Lavallette, NJ					2002-2009
Administrative Assistant/ Real Estate Agent  
Performed general office support including answering phone, filed paperwork, typed contracts, prepared bulk mailings.  As a real estate agent I performed open houses, delivered legal documents to attorneys, showed client houses for purchase, and assisted with all general real estate transactions.

PATERSON CATHOLIC REGIONAL HIGH SCHOOL, Paterson, NJ	1998-2002
Administrative Assistant to the Executive Director of Development
Provided administrative support including:  Answering and screening phone calls, filed paperwork, scheduled appointments, maintained office equipment and kept inventory of supplies, data entry, prepared documents sent to clients, donors and recipients, recorded and deposited donations, maintained history of donations, paid invoices, completed all book-keeping, coordinated bulk mailings, delegated tasks to workers and volunteers.

?Assisted Spanish-speaking parents in the completion of applications for scholarships for their children for private secondary school education.  

?Screened Spanish-speaking families on behalf of donors who wished to provide additional financial assistance beyond education for the children.  Provided information to Executive Director to present to the donors.

JENNINGS & COMPANY, INC. Morristown, NJ				1996-1998
Office Assistant (Part-time position)
Answered phone, filed paperwork, assisted accountants with preparation of tax forms.

VISITING HOMEMAKERS OF N.J. Paterson, NJ				1996-1997
Night/Weekend Coordinator 
Coordinated home health aide schedules for evenings and weekends, informed patients and home health aides of schedule updates and informed on-call nurse of patient health status.


PROFESSIONAL TRAINING & DEVELOPMENT

Ocean County College, Toms River, New Jersey	
Medical Office Specialist Certificate (2012)
Certified Professional Coder Certificate (2014)
Course work for all the above included:
Medisoft Billing & Scheduling, Medical Insurance Systems, ICD-9 Coding,
Anatomy & Physiology, CPT Coding, Medical Terminology, Electronic Health Records, HIPAA Training

TECHNICAL SKILLS
Skills:  Type 55 w.p.m.


----------

